# R33 gtr rb26



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

Looking for a complete drop in rb26 from a 33gtr. Must have complete inlet and turbo sides, altenator powersteering pump ecu and loom everything really. Can be standard must have perfect compression. If you have one for sale please reply and include price.


----------

